# Where can I find these dosing pipettes?



## chiroken (Sep 25, 2007)

Can anyone tell me where I can find these plastic pipettes? Looking to find what industry uses them or what typical local store carries them. Would like to pick some up tomorrow, located in Canada. Thx

http://www.sks-science.com/images/P200-10LRG.jpg

Sorry, couldn't get the pic to load from the page?


----------



## oyster dog (Jul 2, 2013)

Google "disposable pipettes" and you will hit the jackpot.


----------



## chiroken (Sep 25, 2007)

oyster dog said:


> Google "disposable pipettes" and you will hit the jackpot.


thanks dog, ebay has a whack. Any ideas where I could find them in a retail store that one would find in a typical town? I wonder if I went to a local medical lab if they would have those types of things? I have checked with a pharmacist friend as well as a 2nd pharmacy and no luck.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

What are you dosing? I use plastic syringes from Walmart's pharmacy for liquid med measuring. They don't sell them, I've just asked on occasion and they've given me a couple.


----------



## chiroken (Sep 25, 2007)

I was watching a fellow's youtube series on intestinal parasites and he uses them to administer 3% epsom solution with or without meds directly to the stomach. I have the syringes (had to re hydrate a hamster once) but the tip is too short and the body of the syringe is too big for smaller fish.


----------

